
Opening Black Boxes - imgabe
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/
======
ErrantX
I've always done this because of my background as an electronics/hardware
hacker (where doing it is great fun :D).

It surprised me when I finally started working at a place with professional
programmers that so many just didn't do it at all with code.

------
bensummers
I often find it's quicker to write a bit of code than try and work out how a
library would work, then deal with installing it and maintaining that
installation as it gets updated. Of course, this depends on how much of the
library is needed.

------
raintrees
And when I have looked, at first I was surprised to see ugly code, things
remmed out, variables declared and never used, debug statements still in
production code...

Kind of shattered the whole "shrink-wrapped programmer on a pedestal" thing I
had going...

------
wglb
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=882397>.

I thought hn code checked for dupes?

Ah--the above link will be wrong when new blog entry gets posted.

